
Memory Deduplication: The Curse That Keeps on Giving - iliasku
http://download.mette.org/videos/33c3/h264-hd/33c3-8022-eng-deu-Memory_Deduplication_The_Curse_that_Keeps_on_Giving_hd.mp4
======
iliasku
tlds: they used the side-channel leakage together with rowhammer to flip bits
in ssh public keys in memory from authorized_keys to convert them so they
could factor them, generate a new private key and eventually log in. also,
sources.list and the system gpg-keychain to point the system to a malicious
repo and install a backdoored /bin/ls

